# Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*

						Einige US-Filmstudios haben einen Vorstoß gewagt, die klassische Verwertungskette von Filmen zu durchbrechen. Sie wollen schneller auf die Streamingdienste Zwar sind die Preisvorstellungen noch nicht erfolgstauglich, aber der Vorstoß ist aller Ehren wert.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*


----------



## Wiley_xxx (24. März 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*

Warum sind Kinobetreiber eigentlich so mächtig?


----------



## DKK007 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*

Wobei 30-50$ schon krass sind, wenn man bedenkt, das man die Film für 10€ auf DVD bekommt. Da muss man dann auch nicht auf Datenvolumen achten und sich mit irgendwelchen Einschränkungen rum ärgern, das man bestimmte Browser o.ä. braucht. 
Dafür läuft es ohne Ruckler und minutenlanges Puffern.


----------



## INU.ID (24. März 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei 30-50$ schon krass sind


Also ich finde die Preise eine Frechheit. Aber gut, es wäre ein Anfang. Nur mit solche Preise wird man nicht viele "Schwarz-Seher" abgreifen können.


----------



## Wiley_xxx (24. März 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dafür läuft es ohne Ruckler und minutenlanges Puffern.



Amazon Prime und nicht näher zu benennende Streamingseiten laufen bei mir,auch mit grottigen DSL 16000 (eher 10000),ohne Ruckler und minutenlanges Puffern.Daher verstehe ich nicht,warum die Studio´s noch an Kino´s,die für mich nur Relikte vergangener Tage sind,noch weiter festhalten und Streamingdiensten nicht den Vorzug geben.


----------



## Chimbus (24. März 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*



Wiley_xxx schrieb:


> Warum sind Kinobetreiber eigentlich so mächtig?


 Weil die Studios bei Kinos am meisten verdienen. Sie bekommen in den USA grob 50% der Einnahmen an der Kinokasse, im Ausland 40% außer in China. da um die 30%.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*

Das Filme früh im Heimkino landen käme mir sehr gelegen da bei manchen Filmen es schon fast vergessen hat das der schon im Kino gelaufen war weil es so lange dauerte. Aber Streaming ist nicht so meine Welt und passt nicht zu meiner Sammlung


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (24. März 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*

50$ guter Witz 

Eigentlich müssten die Preise sinken, da die Studios ja dann nicht  ~50% an die Kinoketten abdrücken müssen. Sie werden zwar X% an die Streamingplattform zahlen müssen, allerdings rechtfertigt das keinen höheren(oder noch nicht mal gleichen) Preis.
Das ist wieder nur ein "Abschrecker" der Filmindustrie um bei ihrem altbewährten Model bleiben zu können 
Wem die Kinopreise einfach zu unverschämt geworden sind, wird in Ermangelung einer offiziellen Alternative dann eben zu anderen Mittel greifen... Das haben die Filmstudios aber noch nie verstanden.


----------



## DKK007 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Filme früh im Heimkino landen käme mir sehr gelegen da bei manchen Filmen es schon fast vergessen hat das der schon im Kino gelaufen war weil es so lange dauerte. Aber Streaming ist nicht so meine Welt und passt nicht zu meiner Sammlung



Ich hab eher ein Problem damit, das die Filme nur noch wenige Wochen im Kino laufen. 
Wenn man davon hört, läuft der meistens noch nicht in dem Kino in der Nähe und wenn man dann Zeit hast, läuft er nicht mehr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*

In der Regel sind es eh nur die Blockbuster die etwas länger im Kino laufen und durch das Kinosterben wird es nicht besser wenn man nicht gerade in Metropolen lebt. Ich habe ja nix dagegen wenn es vielleicht um die 6 - 8 Wochen sind da ich eh nicht alles so schnell kaufen kann wie ich es gerne würde


----------



## Freakless08 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Das ist wieder nur ein "Abschrecker" der Filmindustrie um bei ihrem altbewährten Model bleiben zu können
> Wem die Kinopreise einfach zu unverschämt geworden sind, wird in Ermangelung einer offiziellen Alternative dann eben zu anderen Mittel greifen... Das haben die Filmstudios aber noch nie verstanden.


Klar wissen die das, oder ist schonmal ein Kinofilm nicht nach einiger Zeit auf BluRay oder DVD erschienen?
Ggf eben dann auch in der Videothek oder eben dann (später) Streaming. Wo soll es da denn nun keine offizielle Alternative geben? Oder suchst du dir nur einen vorgeheuchelten Vorwand dir irgendwas illegal saugen zu können?


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. März 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*

Ach, die Filme die heute in die Kinos kommen sind einfach nicht mehr ihr Geld wert. Seit etwa einem Jahrzehnt kommt nur noch Müll in die Kinos, immer wieder das Gleiche. Remakes, Verfilmungen von Comics, Spielen, Superhelden. Einfallsreichtum sucht man meist vergebens. Und wenn ganz selten mal ein guter Film kommt, ist er dennoch nicht die 20, 30€ wert, die man inzwischen im Kino lässt. Ich denke es hat auch viel damit zu tun, dass mittlerweile sehr viele qualitativ hochwertige Serien am Markt sind. Ich meine ich schaue mir lieber The Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, House of Cards, Vikings, Breaking Bad, usw. an. Inzwischen ist es bei Serien ja schon standard, dass eine Story über mehrere Staffeln erzählt wird, die dann letztlich irgendwann zum Ende kommt. Sowas reizt mich viel mehr als ein Film, in dem eine flache Story in zwei, drei Stunden gequetscht wird. Was in meinen Augen auch dazu führt, dass Filme an Qualität verlieren sind die Special Effects. Michael Bay war da erst der Anfang. Was da seit einigen Jahren gemacht wird, ist Michael Bay hoch 10. Manche Filme sind förmlich damit zugeschissen. Da geht viel von der Athmosphäre verloren, weil inzwischen fast alles mit CGI gelöst werden kann und auch wird. Der Kulissenbau kommt da oft viel zu kurz und das sieht und merkt man auch.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*

Na ja, The Walking Dead hat aber stark abgebaut. 

Mir ist es eh egal. Ich gehe selten ins Kino und noch seltener schaue ich was in der Glotze.
Ich lese Bücher.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (24. März 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*

Muss aber auch Sagen das vieles von dem was im Kino läuft einfach Schrott ist, 
wenn ich mir den Release der nächsten Monate so anschaue, dann weckt grade mal Ghost in the Shell mein Interesse... und da fürchte ich jetzt schon das ich ziemlich entäuscht sein werde :/

Bin Momentan auch eher der Serienfan.. The Walking Death,  Game of Thrones oder was mir auch gut gefällt ist Vikings oder Black Sails. 
Empfehlen kann ich auch Sherlock

Wobei ich diese Serien auch nur noch Online Schaue um die Story nicht zu verlieren, denn wenn sie im Free TV kommen, dann entweder geschnitten, oder so Spät Abends das es dann nicht mehr mit meinem Berufsleben zusammen harmoniert :/
zumahl ich Werbung in jeglicher Form hasse.. 

Fernsehen schaue ich eigentlich auch gar nicht mehr bis auf Nachrichten. Das wurde bei mir durch Onlinestreaming so ziemlich komplett ersetzt , gerade aus dem Gründen... ich kann sehen was ich will, wann ich will und wie ich die Zeit habe, und vorallem auch in der Reihenfolge der Folgen das ich nix verpasse. 
Ich sehe im moment zb auch nicht ein für HD fernsehen zu bezahlen.. 

zum Thema Kino bleibt mir nur zu Sagen.. hier in der Gegend kann man mim Kino Besuch.. Karte + getränk + Popcorn mit ca 20 pro Person rechnen, und das ist mir für den Schrott dann teils doch zuviel Geld.. 
und wenn ich die Filme dann gestreamt sehe denk ich mir oft.. joar... nett..kann man zwar guggen.. aber verpasst hat man auch nix
zumahl ja doch sehr viele Filme n paar tage nach Release in  guter Qualität im internet zu finden sind


----------



## Ogami (24. März 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*

Für 20€ oder mehr habe ich noch nie etwas im Kino geschaut. Es gibt & wird immer Filme geben, für die es sich lohnt ins Kino zu gehen. Was aber nicht die Masse ist  
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man wirklich gute Filme auch dort genießen, weil die  Immersion einfacher größer als zu Hause ist. Ich mach das jedenfalls so.

Hat jemand aus der Provinz ein wirklich gutes Heimkino, läd sich 5 Gäste ein und teilt den Preis  fair, kann das schon Sinn machen. Besonders wenn der Film vielleicht gar nicht im heimischen Kino vor Ort läuft oder zeitlich nix geht.

Wie man allerdings illegale Streamer mit dieser Variante abholt, erschließt sich mir auch nicht.

Mal ein Beispiel: zuletzt habe ich "Arrival" für unter 10€ im Kino gesehen und es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (25. März 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*



Ogami schrieb:


> Für 20€ oder mehr habe ich noch nie etwas im Kino geschaut.....
> Wie man allerdings illegale Streamer mit dieser Variante abholt, erschließt sich mir auch nicht..




also bei unserem Kino kost
 eine Karte  ab 17 uhr.. 13 €
3D zuschlag 2 €
überlängen zuschlag 2€
Popcorn Klein (ka ca 250g) 3€ und ne Cola 0,33l 2€

auf gut deutsch 22€ alles zusammen... und n kleines Popcorn und ne kleine Cola is schon zu wenig. 
Natürlich gibts immer filme wo es sich lohnt, aber bei den meisten eben nicht. da langt es vollkommen wenn man sie online sieht

was die illigalen streamer angeht.. der einzige unterschied ist das die nach kurzer Zeit zugriff auf hochqualitatives Material zum verbreiten im netz haben


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (27. März 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*

Klar ist der Preis zu hoch angesetzt, aber die (teilweise unterschwellige, teilweise offene) Argumentation, weil es einem zu teuer sei, würde man doch eher auf illegale Downloads zurückgreifen, ist natürlich Quatsch. Es gibt ja kein Grundrecht auf kostenfreie Versorgung mit Filmen. Und im Supermarkt würde auch (fast) niemand einfach was mitgehen lassen, nur weil es einem zu teuer ist oder es das beim Discounter billiger gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*



Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Muss aber auch Sagen das vieles von dem was im Kino läuft einfach Schrott ist,
> wenn ich mir den Release der nächsten Monate so anschaue, dann weckt grade mal Ghost in the Shell mein Interesse... und da fürchte ich jetzt schon das ich ziemlich entäuscht sein werde :/
> 
> Bin Momentan auch eher der Serienfan.. The Walking Death,  Game of Thrones oder was mir auch gut gefällt ist Vikings oder Black Sails.
> Empfehlen kann ich auch Sherlock



Gut es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt und die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden aber bei den Serien ist auch viel Crap dabei wie durch Nachäfferei.

Mit dem Preis für das Kino könnte ich fast leben wenn es daneben mehr Platz und ein bequemeres Gestühl bieten würde.



> Popcorn Klein (ka ca 250g) 3€ und ne Cola 0,33l 2€


Das ist halt der wahre Umsatz und so lange das Zeugs wie blöd gekauft wird kann es nur teurer werden.


----------



## blautemple (2. April 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*

Die Kinobetreiber haben aber auch keine andere Wahl als die Preise von Popcorn und co hochzuhalten, da sie mit den Tickets alleine gerade mal knapp die Kosten decken können 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcus022 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Film-Streaming: Vorstoß bei einigen Studios in der klassichen Verwertungskette*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ach, die Filme die heute in die Kinos kommen sind einfach nicht mehr ihr Geld wert. Seit etwa einem Jahrzehnt kommt nur noch Müll in die Kinos, immer wieder das Gleiche. Remakes, Verfilmungen von Comics, Spielen, Superhelden. Einfallsreichtum sucht man meist vergebens


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      Liegt zu einem kleinen Teil daran das es für Drehbuchautoren einfach schwer geworden ist sich etwas neues auszudenken. 

Und eines darf man nicht vergessen. Als die illegalen Streamingseiten publik geworden sind traf das die Kinobranche natürlich sehr hart. Das hatte folgenden Effekt. Die Blockbuster konnte man weiterhin ohne größeres Risiko finanzieren weil es genug Fans gab die dafür ins Kino wollten. Billigproduktionen waren auch weniger betroffen aber alles was dazwischen liegt, diese Niesche hatte den stärksten Einschnitt. Und dann ist das Risiko eben sehr groß mal was neues zu machen. Deswegen immer wieder das Gleiche, Remakes etc..


----------

